# has anyone rehomed cracker!



## rainbowstars2010 (Jul 28, 2010)

He was my first dog i had him 8 years ago when i was 11 he was 12 weeks old when i had him, springer spaniel coss collie, he looked like a springer he is mostly black with a white chest tan eyebrows, he was very obedient and great aith kids and pets, we lived in kidsgrove stoke on trent, my mum passed away when i was 16 and i moved into my bfs parents house and cracker went to live with my auntie also kidsgrove, he went missing just over 2 years later aged 6 n half and after searching every dogs home we could and putting up posters etc. We never found him i would just like to know if he found a nice home, thank you x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you got a picture of him?

It might help


----------

